# Monitor inkl. Lautsprecher zum Zocken



## Gareas (25. September 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen. Wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich einen Monitor zum zocken mit integrierten Lautsprechern. Mir ist klar dass ich Soundtechnisch davon keine Wunder erwarten darf aber aus meiner Problemstellung heraus weiß ich derzeit keine andere Möglichkeit. 
Kurz zu meiner Problematik: Ich zocke zwar gerne am PC, aber ich bin auch der Konsole (PS4) nicht abgeneigt. Aufgrund neuer wohnlicher Bedingungen möchte ich nun auch in meinem Arbeitszimmer PS4 zocken, dass aber ohne die Konsole hin und her zu schleppen. Daher möchte ich Games von der PS4 im Wohnzimmer per LAN auf das PlayStation TV Streamen. Da mein aktueller etwas älterer und nicht so teure Samsung-Monitor keine HDMI-Eingänge hat, wäre das schon mal die erste Voraussetzung welche sich wie ich schon gesehen habe nicht als Problem herausstellt. Das größere Problem stellt aber die Tonübertragung dar... Das PSTV hat leider keinen Klinkeneingang, sodass ich meine Logitech 2.1 Lautsprecher nicht anschließen kann. Daher scheint mir ein Monitor mit integrierten Lautsprechern als Sinnvoll. Da ich diese nur zum PS4 Zocken brauchen werde, kann ich die mindere Qualität wohl verkraften. Anstelle eines Monitors gleich einen TV zu nehmen scheint sicher nicht die optimalste Lösung zu sein.  

Daher meine Frage an euch da ich mich mit Monitoren schon länger nicht mehr befasst habe, gibt es Modelle oder Hersteller welche ihr für meine Zwecke empfehlen könnt? Oder habt ihr für meine Situation vielleicht einen ganz anderen Vorschlag? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Anstöße geben. 

Ach ja das Budget würde bei 300 € liegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2015)

Viele TFTs haben neben integrierten Speakern auch einen Kopfhörer-Anschluss, theoretisch kann man auch darüber die 2.1-Lautsprecher per Klinke verbinden. Oder nicht?

Ergo müsste man den Monitor und das PS TV nur über HDMI verbinden, darüber wird ja auch das Tonsignal direkt an den Bildschirm weitergeleitet, und von da aus wieder über Klinke an die Logitech.


----------



## Gareas (25. September 2015)

Das ist wohl wahr, hatte ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Welcher Hersteller ist denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

Gareas schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen. Wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich einen Monitor zum zocken mit integrierten Lautsprechern. Mir ist klar dass ich Soundtechnisch davon keine Wunder erwarten darf aber aus meiner Problemstellung heraus weiß ich derzeit keine andere Möglichkeit.
> Kurz zu meiner Problematik: Ich zocke zwar gerne am PC, aber ich bin auch der Konsole (PS4) nicht abgeneigt. Aufgrund neuer wohnlicher Bedingungen möchte ich nun auch in meinem Arbeitszimmer PS4 zocken, dass aber ohne die Konsole hin und her zu schleppen. Daher möchte ich Games von der PS4 im Wohnzimmer per LAN auf das PlayStation TV Streamen.


 ich fürchte das kannst du eh vergessen. Das Signal muss ja für LAN "verpackt" werden, und dann hast du eine gewisse Verzögerung - d.h. du drückst am Gamepad was, und die Aktion siehst du dann erst zB ne Sekunde später auf dem Schirm. Zudem stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die PS4 noch das Gamepadsignal empfängt aus dem anderen Zimmer heraus ^^  Außerdem brauchst du ja auch am neuen Monitor ein "Empfangsgerät", das den LAN-Videostream erkennt und als Bild darstelllt. Hast du so was schon, oder wie stellst du Dir das vor?

Aber so oder so: wenn LAN geht, warum geht dann nicht ein langes HDMI-Kabel? Damit wäre das Problem der Verzögerung auch erledigt und es wäre die bessere Wahl, FALLS das Gamepad denn weit genug reicht.


----------



## Gareas (25. September 2015)

Genau dafür habe ich das Play Station TV.  Das Bild wird gestreamt, die LAN Verbindung wird über DLAN hergestellt. Der Controller verbindet sich nicht mit der Play Station sondern mit dem play Station TV. Laut mehrerer Meinungen im Internet ist eine konstante 100mbit Verbindung dafür ausreichend. Die Bildqualität nimmt zwar ein wenig ab, ist aber im akzeptablen Bereich.

Ein direktes Kabel ist aufgrund mehrere Wände dazwischen etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## svd (25. September 2015)

Es gibt auch Splitter, welche das Audiosignal einer HDMI Quelle extrahieren und entweder digital/analog ausgeben können.

Ansonsten hat der DualShock 4 ja einen 3.5mm Klinke Ausgang. Da könnstest du ein gutes Headset anschließen.
Oder, einfach mal zum Spaß, dein Logitech 2.1 System dranhängen. Nur mal hören, wie es klingt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

Gareas schrieb:


> Genau dafür habe ich das Play Station TV.  Das Bild wird gestreamt, die LAN Verbindung wird über DLAN hergestellt. Der Controller verbindet sich nicht mit der Play Station sondern mit dem play Station TV. Laut mehrerer Meinungen im Internet ist eine konstante 100mbit Verbindung dafür ausreichend. Die Bildqualität nimmt zwar ein wenig ab, ist aber im akzeptablen Bereich.
> 
> Ein direktes Kabel ist aufgrund mehrere Wände dazwischen etwas unpraktisch.


  ach so, ich dachte jetzt "PlayStationTV" würdest du den Monitor bzw. Fernseher nennen, wo du dann das Signal der Playstation nutzt     Bei dem PlayStationTV ist also auch eine "Empfangsstation" dabei, und die kommt dann per HDMI an einen TV oder Monitor? 

Als Monitor würde ich dann zB den hier empfehlen, wenn du "sparen" willst ASUS VX279H, 27" (90LM00G0-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für den Preis ein sehr guter Monitor. Wenn du durchaus das Budget nutzen willst, dann wäre der hier ganz gut Asus MX279H 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  der hat ein IPS-Display, was bei den Farben etwas "besser" als die ganz schnellen TN-Displays ist, und die modernen IPS sind im Gegensatz zu früher auch schnell genug für Games.  Oder auch der hier Samsung T27D590EW, 27" (LT27D590EW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder der iiyama ProLite XUB2790HS-B1, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  haben beide ebenfalls IPS. Und hier noch ein guter mit TN-Panel BenQ RL2755HM 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Alle verlinkten haben auch Lautsprecher. Und HDMI. Der Vorteil bei nem Fernseher wiederum wäre, dass du für 250-300€ auch schon Geräte mir 32 Zoll oder mehr bekommst.


----------



## Gareas (25. September 2015)

Genau so ist es.  Da du es anscheinend noch nicht kennst:

http://www.amazon.de/Sony-9818632-P...UTF8&qid=1443196478&sr=8-1&keywords=ps+tv+ps4 

Nicht von den schlechten Rezensionen irritieren lassen. Das kommt von Leuten die das ganze nur über WLAN versucht haben. 

Danke für für die ganzen Empfehlungen. Ich werde mir die alle mal ganz in Ruhe anschauen. 

@Svd, danke das ist auch eine Option. Aber ich denke ich versuche es erstmal mit dem Kopfhöreranschluss am Monitor.


----------

